# Dog Tag Clips



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

As most of you know by now, I LOVE collars. I have, honestly, about fifteen different nylon and leather collars for Alex and like to change them out when I feel she needs a 'change' from her normal collar.

Anyway, we all know tags are difficult to get on and off of collars. I've been looking for a bit at different mechanisms that are on the market to assist in easy tag changes from collar to collar, and would love any input you all have on them.

I really want something that will be easy to change from D-ring to D-ring on the different collars, but at the same time can be used for everyday, daily, active use. 

I am somewhat settling on the Rubit, but still am not entirely certain if it is the best option. It sort of looks flimsy to me. Do any of you have any experience with this product? The Tagnabbit I refuse to purchase - have heard horrible reviews on it and I don't want to worry about the tags falling off.

I've also heard that simple lobster clamps work, so long as they are not from 'cheap' sources but rather a quality name brand from a hardware store (not the jewelry stock). Is this true?

Also, safety is a huge issue - I don't want anything too bulky or loopy as I don't want to worry about Alex getting it caught on anything. 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a runout but found it difficult to attach to some d rings. I also have a Cetacea clip that works ok but only on 1" collars. My favorite is the tagbag I have which hooks around the collar so it's not hanging down so it stays flat against the collar but has a clip so it's also hooked to the collar d ring. I got it from Long Dog Leather.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you made this post. Interested in what other use....

Your right about the Tagnabbit! Its junk! I got one a few months ago, fell off 3 the times. 1st (in the house)and 2 time(in the fence area) I found the tags easy. The last time took me 2 days to find his tags (on our walk). I dont use it any more! almost lost his 20 dolllar name tag, that I love! for a 2.00 Tagnabbit!

I have not replaced it with anything yet, I have looking at the Rubit.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I looked around for something else too. I was watching to see what suggestions others have....

In the end, what I do is use the lobster clip on my Dublin dog tag to hold the rabies tag too.

The rabies tag is light weight and is on it's own little metal ring. I slip the ring of the rabies tag onto the lobster clip, then clip both tags onto the ring of the collar. To change collars it's just a matter of unclipping and move both tags onto the new/different collar.

I've found the lobtser clip to be durable and not easily dislodged. One caveat though, I don't leave their collars on when they are in their crates or when they are in the house alone. Collars and tags are only worn when I'm there with them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's the tag bag I have on Bianca's collar. You can't really tell, but the back of it velcros around the collar, and then there's a split ring that runs through it that you attach the tags to, and the split ring attaches to the clasp that hooks onto the collar's D-ring, so it's secured.





















Here's a photo of it opened:












This is where I got it:
LongDog Leather Works - Martingale Dog Collars


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Does a cute kitteh accessory come with the tag bag?  

(I like the tag bag concept. Thanks for posting the detailed pics!)






Chicagocanine said:


> Here's the tag bag I have on Bianca's collar. You can't really tell, but the back of it velcros around the collar, and then there's a split ring that runs through it that you attach the tags to, and the split ring attaches to the clasp that hooks onto the collar's D-ring, so it's secured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Does a cute kitteh accessory come with the tag bag?
> 
> (I like the tag bag concept. Thanks for posting the detailed pics!)


LOL nope, sorry you'll have to get one of those separately. 
Whenever I try to take a photo of something, the kitties get curious and have to come check it out. If you look closely you can see parts of two kitties in the pics.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I just use screw links for my dogs' tags. I can get them at the hardware store for around a dollar, and they do a good job for me.









You could always go buy some from Creative Designworks, they have a variety there. 

Of course, I'm a total cheapskate about some things. :shrug:


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

We could not keep tags on...lost them all. I ended up getting a leather collar with a flat brass name plate. It does not get caught and I keep rabies tags in a safe spot in the house.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I found great little but strong tag holders at the pet store! They are called Rubit! Dog Tag Clip. Aluminum and in different sizes and colors. Easy to change collars!

Rubit Clips "Carabiner Dog Tag Clips


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I like the "Rubit" clips, I may order some wholesale for my shop!


----------

